#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Джецюн

## KAYAH

http://milarepafilm.com/

----------


## Артем Абрамов

заказал не раздумывая. Неспроста это сообщение у KAYAH - сто восьмое! Респект!

----------


## KAYAH

> заказал не раздумывая. Неспроста это сообщение у KAYAH - сто восьмое! Респект!


Пожалуйста.

----------


## PampKin Head

По трейлеру - атац полный! жесть...

Жаль, что нельзя заплатить и забрать XVid.  :Frown:

----------


## Дима Спицын

А кто знает по поводу 2й части фильма? Вообще была указана дата 2009, но мне тут сказали, что она уже вышла  :Confused:

----------

